# Plex Media Server drops connection to Client



## ghostcorps (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi all,

 I apologise for posting a request for support here for a paid product with it's own support team but after almost a week there has been no support whatsoever.

plexmediaserver is a fork of XBMC that has been split into a Server and a Client, where the server indexes and maintains the media library and also transcodes and streams requests to the client. It has an overly complicated method of doing so where it must phone the Plex HQ for authorisation before every command. A very ambitious level of complexity that gets in the way more than once. Unfortunately, after spending hours fettling the library it actually works and looks a treat.

 My problem is that the server loses it's registration for the client after a very short time and so I must restart one of them to re-initiate remote control. If I had not put so much time into the library I would not be so worried but I know it can work really well, if I could only get it to work for longer than 30 seconds.

 I have a post HERE on the Plex forums but after 5 days there has been no help or suggestions whatsoever, so I have come here in the hopes that someone might be able to suggest something that the people who wrote it can't 

Here are some details.

- After starting the server and connecting the client I may go to http://server.iport/clients and see the connection details of the client that is registered to the server but after a minute this registration page shows no clients and remote control is lost, however if a stream has begun it will continue to the end. Restarting the server establishes control but the client must also be restarted for it to be registered on the clients page again.

- I have found this error log:

```
- It took 0.062500 sec to serialize a list with 50 elements.
Jan 23, 2014 12:58:58 [0x8077a9800] ERROR - Error issuing curl_easy_perform(handle): 6
Jan 23, 2014 12:58:58 [0x8077a9800] WARN - Error issuing request to: https://my.plexapp.com/devices/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx?Connection[][uri]=http://192.168.0.2:32400&X-Plex-Token=xxxxxxxxxxxxxx (6, Couldn't resolve host name) (Couldn't resolve host 'my.plexapp.com')
Jan 23, 2014 12:58:58 [0x8077a9800] DEBUG - NAT: Updating mapping complete
```

Which is what led me to discover the issue with authorisation. 

- This is a topic on the Plex forums for the Linux install that discusses a very similar issue. It requests a GDB log but GDB seems a little shaky on FreeBSD, I think the important details are still printed though. My log is HERE. Hopefully it will give some info 


I think that is all the information I have at the moment, please ask for any further details if you can think of something that will help.

Thanks for reading.


----------

